# Replacement Ballast for Coralife.



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Should have asked at the fabulous party last night but I forgot. 

I have a Coralife 65W fixture that I think the ballast went out it just stopped. I read somewhere that this Workhorse 4 electronic ballast, 120 volt is a nice replacement. Is there something that I can pic up at Lowes or HD or a supply house that would work. I live in Fort Worth. 
Thanks
Karen


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

You should be able to. If you get a solid state ballast (vs magnetic), though they cost more, they are more efficient and will run pretty much any type of light. If yours has a label with the various parameters, look for one that is as close as possible. If the new ballast wattage is higher than yours that should be ok, in general it should use only as much as it needs. Look in HD or Lowes first. They have a decent selection.

I assume you replaced the lamp to confirm it wasn't that right? Especially with cheaper bulbs (from Ebay), I've had them fail sooner, but they were so much cheaper, I was still ahead. 

Michael


----------

